

Ask HN: Where to host Static single page website and cheap? - spiritualid


======
mbowcock
AWS [http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/website-
hosti...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/website-hosting-
custom-domain-walkthrough.html)

Costs me about $0.50 a month to host a simple, static site.

------
junto
Azure Websites (free level) is also an option: [http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/details/web-sites/](http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/details/web-sites/)

The free level only allows "azurewebsites.net subdomain with FTP/S and SSL".

If you want a custom domain name in Azure Websites, then you need to pay for
the "shared" level (at least) and in my opinion the price goes over what any
standard hosting company would charge:

[http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/calculator/](http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/calculator/)

1 site, 2GB bandwidth = $9.68/mo!!

------
enhdless
BitBalloon [http://bitballoon.com](http://bitballoon.com) is free and easy to
deploy to. They also compress your assets and host it on a cdn!

------
charlesmarshall
if you are using a git repo, you might want to check out github pages -
[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/) \- free to host

~~~
sleepysort
I would definitely recommend this; especially if you're a developer looking to
host a personal webpage for employers to look at. You can also create a page
for each of your projects on GitHub!

------
waeyan
check [https://getforge.com/](https://getforge.com/)

------
mrfusion
How about weebly or startuply?

